# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Grouping Columns in a Pivot Table

## prr

I am trying to combine columns in a pivot table so that the numbers are added together for categories and so I can rename the overall category.  When I select 2 headings, right click and select group, for example the headings in columns 2 and 3 of the attached, it does not allow me to group the columns.  

How can I go about doing this? :Confused: 

Thank you!!

----------


## JeanRage

Hi,

The grouping of categories would require your database to have a field dedicated to these defined categories ... for the pivot table to group them ...

HTH

----------


## prr

It does.  The data has seperate columns for the categories in the pivot table that I want to group.  The names of the columns on the pivot table correspond to the names of the columns of the data.

----------


## Andy Pope

Can you give a description of which columns you actually want to group.
From what I can see all of your columns are exclusive.

----------


## prr

I would like "Sum of CA EQ" and "Sum of PNW EQ" to be one column called "EQ".

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

They can't be grouped because they're data rather than column fields, this is fundamentally because your source data is a table, not a list, this can be "unpivoted" with a macro.  That said, data can still be combined, via calculated fields...

Better solution:
Reformat your source data into a list format, so that your categories can be "pivoted" in the true purpose of pivot tables.

Possibly simpler solution:
Create a calculated item to sum your data, in your example:
Select any cell in your pivot table
Insert->Calculated field
Name your field
In the list double-click Multiperil
+
double-click US Wind
OK

You will see your created field at the bottom of the pivot table field list window, drag it into your table to see it work.

HTH

----------


## Andy Pope

As CC suggests with your current data layout a calculated field can be used.
I had to add a data point to the "PNW EQ" column in order to illustrate the summation.

PivotTable Tools > Options > Tools > Formulas > Calculated Fields.

----------

